# Acquired a hoard



## pshershen (Apr 27, 2018)

So, I'm pretty new to collecting and a buddy of mine bought a house which apparently belonged to a digger (if that's the right term). Anyway, i acquired these bottles and I'm not really sure where to start lol. There are probably at least 1000 of them, I dont really know. There's soda bottles, milk, beer, liquor, apparently people had problems with digestion so milk of magnesia bottles, etc etc. Should I post a couple overall pics? What do you think?

So far all I've done is order a book on Amazon about the hobby.


----------



## RCO (Apr 27, 2018)

posting some pictures would be helpful , its hard for us to determine anything about them with such little information , some might be worthless but others could be of some value


----------



## pshershen (Apr 27, 2018)

So, here is a couple. I haven't brought everything back to the house yet, but I think this is pretty typical of what is there:


----------



## RCO (Apr 27, 2018)

its tough to say based on whats there , generally if bottles have a town or city name on them that increases there collectability , plain clear bottles without any identification aren't of any real value 


I know of a gift/antique store here that buys those blue glass bottles even if there just for Phillips milk of magnesium , they seemed to be able to sell anything blue for some reason


----------



## pshershen (Apr 27, 2018)

Gotcha, thanks again for your response. Many of these items will be from Pennsylvania and do have indicators to that effect. As I educate myself, I'll post more photos.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 27, 2018)

Unfortunately a lot of that stuff isn't really of any value, unembossed bottles with screw-tops can be had by the thousands if you go walking through the woods behind any small town or suburb.  The blue ones can be sold for a dollar each pretty easily at flea markets.  Milk bottles with dairy names can be quite good finds for local collectors, and hard to find ones can be very valuable sometimes.  Though it can be very hard to tell which ones are hard to find without talking to a knowledgeable local collector.  Soda bottles can also be good finds if they're in good condition, depending on what they are.


----------

